# checking fsh levels and amh while breastfeeding



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I dont know if this is the right place, but im sure there might be a few extended breastfeeders out there who might know.

I got my period back at 15m post partum, and am still breastfeeding (both my now 17m old and 4 yo ) However, out of curiosity, i want to check my fertility levels, and do these tests involving checking fsh and amh and what not, etc, etc. YOu have to check somewhere in you cycle, im not sure of the precise details.

Does anyone know enough about this to know if i can do this while breastfeeding?

Its no big deal, but i would love to do this test.
Tia
Maya


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Probably the best place for this question is Fertility, so I am going to move you there.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

You can always get bloodwork done while BFing, it's not going to make any difference.

If you are checking to see if your cycles are within normal range for you to TTC, then what you would do is on day 3 of your cycle, you get FSH, LH, Estradiol, and Prolactin checked. 7 days past ovulation, you'd get your progesterone checked. If you don't know when you ovulate, then the standard is to check at day 21. If you normally have longer than a 30-day cycle, you might want to wait until 5-7 days before your expected period to test for progesterone.

These are simple blood draws, so nothing to worry about. Then you'd check your levels against a resource like this.

If your prolactin levels are higher than about 15, you might want to hold off TTC until you feel comfortable weaning somewhat more because a prolactin level that high is going to hold down your progesterone levels and make it VERY hard to get pg.

Of course, if you're just curious where you stand, it's moot.


----------

